# What's This



## Skitterz (Sep 8, 2005)

Thats a Bear Delta -V from around the early 80's was the fastest bow back then although it sounded like a 22 going off .


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

pretty neet looking bow i thought. thanks by the way.


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*uhm*

I think it is a jennings unistar? (it could be both)


----------



## TrotterMatic (Jan 27, 2008)

*Delta V*

As Skitterz mentioned, it is most definitely a Bear Delta V

Mark


----------



## outdooraholic (Apr 15, 2008)

looks like some sorta chineese forearm trap


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Looks like the original attempt at an STS system! :wink:


----------



## kensbait (Nov 14, 2004)

Delta-V. Nothing could touch it in its day. In fact, I suspect that it's faster than many bows made today. The question is: How long will it stay together?

It one of those pure hunting weapons like the Dyna-bow or the original Oneida's. You sighted the thing in and went hunting with it. Shoot it a lot every day and you were headed for trouble.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

bigtim said:


> I think it is a jennings unistar? (it could be both)


Most definitely NOT a unistar...I have two of them. That is the DeltaV, which preceded the unistars by about 5 years. Similar cam theory though.


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

the uni star had just 1 of those cam pylon things where you see the bottom one on the D5.an early 1 cam design .


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*lol*

you guys get to / got to own these bows!!!
I have to go off memory from staring at the draftsman quality drawings of some of these bows found in the "Bowhunters Warehouse" Catalog that was in newsprint when I was a little kid...any of you remember those? They came out spring, summer and fall?


----------



## Raineman71 (Jan 24, 2009)

Definitely a Delta V. Thats a hard one to forget.

I watched one explode at Bowhunters Discount Warehouse in PA. when a guy dry fired it when they first came out. That was a bit louder than a .22.

Bought a Warthog 20 minutes later.


----------



## dwalk (Dec 2, 2004)

bear delta V...

i owned two jennings unistars and had a dyna bow blow up in my hand...yikes...


----------



## tjroadie (Dec 27, 2007)

*delta v*

seen one blow up in the local shop. they pulled hard shot loud and slow


----------



## Super T (Feb 14, 2009)

It looks exactly like a Bear Delta I have seen before.


----------

